# Ich :(



## T3MPO (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Ok I lost my Kole tang to ich (sad day)... Lost a couple damsels and now have my clown sick with little pieces of ice on him (last draw). I bought a 2.5 gallon tank and am treating him and a cleaner wrass with pimafix and melafix. My question is.

Will the ich die out on its own in my main tank after a week or 2 with no fish in it? What steps should i take?

I want to hear your input on experience as when I google I get all kinds of different "ways" of going about it.

My common sense tells me it wont survive without a host.


Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## etgregoire (Aug 23, 2009)

I keep freshwater, but I would think it was similar with salt... what I understand is that *most* (if not all?) tanks/gravel/plants carry ich but the fish are only susceptible when the water conditions are poor and they are thus unhealthy. What I have read consistently is to handle the reason for poor water conditions and then treat the ich. So the fish just will be strong enough not to catch it.

I'm sure someone who does more saltwater can chime in more specifically, but I think that might be the general concept behind why your fish are getting ich.

It would probably also help you more if you could supply some water parameters to everyone to diagnose... 

Good luck!


----------



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

Do gravel Vac, change 30-50% water remove carbon, slowly rase temp to about 86 for two weeks and try jungel quick cure ick tabs. This worked for me in the past.


----------



## T3MPO (Nov 26, 2009)

Can I treat my main tank with the Jungle Aquarium Ick Clear? I have some soft corals and mushrooms.


----------



## T3MPO (Nov 26, 2009)

Can i add the melafix and pimafix to the main tank also?


----------



## Anna Robinson (Sep 2, 2009)

Melafix and Pimafix are safe in saltwater aquariums, even those containing inverts.


----------



## T3MPO (Nov 26, 2009)

Just to ensure.... It will not kill my soft corals and anemones?


----------



## Anna Robinson (Sep 2, 2009)

The official info from API is: 

"Melafix and Pimafix have been tested and found safe for use in reef aquariums containing invertebrates, such as live coral and anemones". 

Hope that helps.


----------



## cdog1213 (Jan 12, 2010)

My sister had ich two times because even when the ich isn't on your fish it might still be in your tank. You need to leave your tank with out any fish for about 70 days so the ich can die because there aren't any fish to prey on.

Hope this helps!


----------



## cdog1213 (Jan 12, 2010)

Also I recommend using coper on your fish but be careful.


----------



## Jakub (Nov 26, 2009)

T3MPO said:


> Can I treat my main tank with the Jungle Aquarium Ick Clear? I have some soft corals and mushrooms.


you should never treat your display tank. IDK if that stuff has copper in it but it if does than its definatley a nono. Ick medications are tough on inverts, and corals.


----------

